# What to feed for upset stomach



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

One of my Rats has smelly soft stools lately, he's the piggy of the group, and though I feed healthy veggies he always stuffs himself.
What do you recommend I feed for a few days to mellow out his tummy.
I thought I'd leave in main bowl just grains( brown rice, oats, barley)
and maybe cooked cereal, and for veggies only cooked yam, banana, apple, little dandelion. what do you think?
I don't think yogurt is at all good for them, and the soy kind has too much sugar.
Spider


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

You can do two things: give him pro-biotics, like acidophilous, which is what's in yogurt. This will aid digestion, like yogurt, but if you give them supplements of live cultures they won't get all the sugar or dairy.

Also, you can feed pepto bismal. My vet prescribed this for diarrhea once.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I did the pepto once too it worked wonders! just a tiny bit twice a day


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hey awesome, i was just coming around to ask the same thing for little mozart.


----------

